# Face shaving AHH!



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

You have to find the best way you can hold her still so she isn't able to get away. If you let her keep getting away she will never cooperate. You can't give her a choice at all. If you need to, you could get help from someone else. Keep at it even if you only get a little done at a time and gradually work towards longer grooms, and praise praise praise!! Treats never hurt either. You could go back to the very beginning and maybe just run the clippers near her face while you give her a treat and then touch her face and give her a treat and so on and so on until she gets more comfortable.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im working with a puppy that sounds a lot like your little one. Sting (13 wk old spoo) definately put's up a fuss but I don't stop until I get what I want. Afterwards I give treat's and prase him but during the clipping session Im sturn and wont let him win. 

I know its so hard and VERY frustrating but try to stay calm. Try...lol Sting decided yesterday that instead of constantly moving to avoid the dryer that he would just attack it instead. So half way through the drying he decided to make a play session out of it. Errrrrr! Then he want's to sniff the clipper's everytime I attemp to shave his muzzle. EVERY SINGLE TIME! 

I suggest getting someone to help you groom/hold him if it's possible. After a couple times it will begin to get better. I have also been told to make sure they are well pottied before the grooming session and to plan the grooming right after a walk or play session. For me, I bathe and blow dry then a quick pottie break. Then back in for the shave.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I am not sure how old she is but one thing to remember is she might be teething so her muzzle area may be quite sore. T was very difficult when he was teething and while you don't want her to keep getting away with it you might need to give her some leeway if she is teething.

Sivaro probably gave me the best advice - just be firm but fair. This is not negotiable, it will be done and she needs to understand this. 

I found wearing T out before we started clipping gave me a better chance of getting him to stay still so he could see that clipping wasn't the end of the world. So we throw a ball for 10 minutes before we start. 

Also if she is young she may need to go to the toilet during the clipping if you take as long as I do :rofl: a little break once she has been good so she can go to the toilet in case she is uncomfortable might help too. 

We have a good routine now. I do feet, tail and then face. T lays on his side for all this and he seems more comfortable. I do one side of his face and then turn him over and while we'r changing sides I do his neck. It is probably not the way it's suppose to be done but it works for us and I can get his face done nicely :smile:


----------

